# Dawsons or Arcola Creek tomorrow?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I know they've been getting solid pushes of fish, but I'm having a hard time deciding which to go to tomorrow. I know their be fish at both places and just can't decide for myself!!!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Uhhhh... Really is there any question? Dawson's for sure.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

above the cattle falls


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

That pic is amazing!!!!!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

UltralLight said:


> That pic is amazing!!!!!


thks! took it on my iphone


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

Where is Dawson's? Never heard of it.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

just a lil east of arcola


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks. I can't believe that's from a phone! Was it on burst? Or just a lucky shot?


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

It was on burst. Runs there get heavy at times. So much so you can't help but snag em on your center pin but hey that's steelheadin right?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pic im going tomorrow hope to see lots of steelheads donnybrooking back down the falls. I know its posted directly above thr falls... so when they drop back they.still are feeding on nyphms and clouster minnows righ

Also any bumblebee patterns? Thanks in advance


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Indeed! Clouser minnows and orange backed male squigwigglers


----------

